# update/Deplin?



## spert23 (Oct 15, 2006)

hey guys,
I think I'm feeling better by the day. The combination of Seroquel and Remeron seems to help. Obviously I am not cured, thoughts still bother me, and I still get scared, but not nearly as much as I used to. I am feeling slightly numb emotionally, but not totally. Side effects are minimal. I would suggest Remeron to anyone who has had no success with SSRIs. It's possible that its working for me simply because it worked on my mother too, and we have the same biology. 
Has anyone heard of Deplin? Supposedly it's a great booster for SSRIs. has anyone had any experience on them? 
If anyone has questions about remeron or seroquel, or has anything to add, PM me or respond to the post!


----------

